# Lanolin in Canada?



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking for a good source of lanolin in Canada. I bought my Eucalan online within Canada, but I think I need actual lanolin to lanolize the wool soaker I'm making. I haven't had any luck at the pharmacies, but I've only tried the ones in dep't stores. I'm going to try calling around on Mon to some of the natural health stores in town, but it's pretty slim pickin's. Any Canucks here who get lanolin who can clue me in?


----------



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

maybe try calling your local public health nurses and ask them where to buy it? they should have a source for new breastfeeding moms.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

food stores in Canada. Not too often they stock but they do sometimes and I get as much as I can at those times.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
food stores in Canada. Not too often they stock but they do sometimes and I get as much as I can at those times.

I am picturing Kathleen walking out with bags and bags of lanlolin :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I am picturing Kathleen walking out with bags and bags of lanlolin :LOL

No just one case!







:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I have been using the samples of pure lanolin nipple treatment my pharmacy assistant (hospital) friend gave me...I would think you could buy it at a drugstore eg Shoppers Drug Mart? Mine is called PureLan100.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

I purchased some Lana soap from diaperworks.com It has a 20% concentration of lanolin versus the like 3% that Eucalan has. You could try that. Diaperworks is a Canadian company too so your shipping rates shouldn't be too bad. She's got awesome diapers too!


----------



## bwylde (Feb 19, 2004)

I got mine at the health food store. It was with the beauty products on a bottom shelf. I really had to look for it (it was NOW brand, 100% pure lanolin)


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

The health food store at our local mall carries it - and they've told me that if the lanolin isn't instock, they can order it in for me and it should only take 2-3 days to get.


----------



## minicooper (May 7, 2003)

London Drugs offered to order me some... don't know if you have London Drugs over there


----------



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I also get my liquid lanolin at the health food store. I





















it so much! I don't have a microwave so I need the liquid stuff for sure. I see the liquid lanolin online for cheap btw. It really makes my life easier! Geez - I'd like to see a co-op for some.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

You can get Purelan at different pharmacies, I can't remember where mine came from exactly. The hospital gift store at the maternity hospital also sells it. That's the 100% lanolin for new breastfeeding mothers. I still have some left over. You can dissolve it in hot water, you don't need to microwave it (just shake it up really well in a jar of water). Now, I must say that I haven't done this yet, but I have friends who do it this way, so I am taking their work for it that it works!

Alison

ETA: put a little bit of baby shampoo or soap in with the purelan--I forgot to say that. It helps it break up. Is emulsify the word I'm looking for?


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

Don't let your pharmacy sell you "Lanolel" (sp?) - it's far from pure lanolin, has a pile of fragrances and stuff in it. Nasty stuff.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

shoppers drug mart and the gift shop at the local hospital (just ask at the counter)


----------



## julesinottawa (Apr 4, 2004)

If you want Lansinoh or Purelan, just try phoning some lactation consultants, many of them carry it or would at least know where to get it. Good Luck!


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I somehow hadn't clued in to the fact that you can use the nipple lanolin for diapers. That should make it easier!


----------

